# Age of Empires 3 won't play!!! Please help me!!!



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

When I try to play Age of Empires 3, this is what happens...

Age of Empires 3 has stopped working

Windows can check online for a solution to the problem


Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	age3.exe
Application Version:	4.107.803.3365
Application Timestamp:	46b74385
Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.1.7601.17725
Fault Module Timestamp:	4ec49b8f
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0002e066
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	74d4
Additional Information 2:	74d4c368ea38a40cb60894553661da84
Additional Information 3:	8fee
Additional Information 4:	8fee39e1b4509c19519a67ae450405b4

What does this mean, is it fixable and what can I do?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Where did you get AOE 3 from?


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

Walmart. If you can help me, please do, I'm chomping at the bits to play it!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try changing the Compatibilty mode. Right click on the AOE3 shortcut select properties go to the compatibility Mode tab check mark it then select Windows Vista SP1 to Sp3 or Windows XP SP1 to SP3 click on ok. Then try running it.


If that does not work try uninstalling it reboot then install it again. Also post your computer make and model.


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

I right clicked, clicked properties but there is no compatibility tab, there is: general, shortcut, security, details and previous versions tabs. My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L755D-S5204


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Right click on it again select properties and post a snapshot of the properties please.


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

Processor: AMD A6-3400M APU with Radeon HD Graphics 1.40 GHZ Quad Core Processor rated at 3.50 GHZ
RAM: 4.00 GB
System Type: 64 bit Operating System
Video Card: AMD Radeon(TM) HD 6520G


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

> Right click on it again select properties and post a snapshot of the properties please


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know how to do the snapshot sorry....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

300DarkKnights said:


> I don't know how to do the snapshot sorry....


 
Follow this:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You can not post illegal links here. Pirated Microsoft Keys!

Plus I have already stated your advice already.


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

I guess I'm just hopeless, can't figure the snapshot out....I'll find a local computer expert I guess, man this is so frustrating cause I don't think walmart will let me take the dang game back.....


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Have you tried uninstalling then reinstalling the game.

To post a snapshot open the window I asked to open (Right click on the AOE3.exe shortcut select properties) Press the Print Screen button on your keyboard it will be to the right of your F12 button. Go to Start>all Programs>Accessories>Paint

Go to edit click on Paste this will paste an image in paint. Click on File then Save as save to your desktop. Next post go to "Go Advanced" then click on Manage Attachments go to browse locate the image in your Desktop click on open then click on Upload.


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

There is a field for shortcut key, no matter what I press, it goes in that field, when I try to do that snapshot, by clicking the print screen button, it just acts like I want that button to be the shortcut key....I really am trying to do what your saying.....


----------



## 300DarkKnights (Feb 20, 2012)

My wife got to looking and found someone in the age of empires forums that had the same problem that I'm having and they said this: 

Subject: Re: Game Crashes on Launch (Age of Empires III Has Stopped Working)
Just a quick update for anyone else who has this problem. I took another look at the error reports that were generated when AOE crashed. I found out that there was one file that was causing my problem. The file was called d3d9.dll a directx component. However because it is a earlier file from directx 9.0c i couldt reinstall directx as I had directX 10 already installed. So basically this file was corrupt and i had no way of replacing it short of a complete installation of the OS. After i finished the install i installed AOE again patched it and tried running it and it worked perfectly. SO for anyone else who has this problem it cud mean a complete system reinstall.

So I have to uninstall Windows 7? Then reinstall it? I'd have to buy it back from the store to reinstall it right?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

If your computer is an OEM computer acer, Dell Hp etc.... if it has a recovery partition which is used to reinstall Windows 7 then no or if you have a Windows 7 OEM recovery disk or a Windows 7 install disk then no. 

I was going to suggest the directX part but I was waiting for you to come back. I forgot that AOE3 likes to install a older version of directx components. I had the same issue. I just did not remember because I have not played AOE3 in so long, I have AOE2 also which I can get to play on Windows 7.

Any who is everything working? If so please mark the thread as solved by using the thread tools above.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

try this: How To Fix D3d9.dll is Missing or Not Found Errors


----------

